# HELP !!Hundreds of Thousands of White Worms



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Guys WTF !!!!!! Is this Planaria ????
Here are my Params

Ammonia 0 ppm
ph 7ppm
Nitrate 10ppm
Nitrite 0ppm

My elongatus Has Been Flashing Lately and Now I assume this is why , what do I do ?
Is this Because Of the Wood I have added to my Tank ?? I didnt know I had to boil it before I
put it in.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Your water looks good... Just remember to remove all uneaten food asap and your gonna have to do regular water changes with gravel vaca in order to get it all out


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I noticed this Problem when I changed my Rocky substrate over to Pool sand. Sand is Much harder to take Care of , But I literally gravel Vac it every 2-3 Days , This 25 Gallon I think is now lacking Proper Filtration , I guess to compansate I have been doing 3 small water changes a week. im Running some Cheap 25 Gallon Filter, I hate being Poor. Cant Wait for my student loan to come in.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Good luck getting rid of them completely it is a complete pain in the ass to remove all from your tank. Those little cocksuckas are tough as nails and hid in your filters and anywhere they can. Besides being unsightly there pose no threat to yo fish man.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would re test the water as those levels shouldnt have planaria. The p flashing could also indicate the tests could be off as planaria alone wont harm the fish. To get rid of them just do good water changes and remove un eaten food. Just do a weekly sized water change, but do them daily or every other day then they should be gone in a week.


----------



## MyFishHaveFury (Jul 27, 2008)

i had the same prob asked the same question.the only thing i found that helps is turning the temp up to 85-87....after about a week they were gone


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

I had the same problem. I did a large water change ~50% and washed the mech filtration in my fx5. Left the bio alone washed all the sponges out and it went away right away.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

The only reason I noticed them is because the Wood Turns my Water Really Dark , almost like a rusty brown , and all i could see was hundreds of Thousands , if not Millions of them.

I Dont overfeed thats the other thing tanks usually spotless , Now I wonder if the PLANARIA are living 
off of the Dead snails in the tank , I find TONS of shells in my tanks aswell Due to the LACK in foodfor the snails , thats why they are dying.

Maybe Offing all the Snails will help because at this point im just gonna starve my Elong for a good week
and see if that helps.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Any chance you could post a pic of the worm?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

maknwar said:


> Any chance you could post a pic of the worm?


No its definetly not possible , they are Very tiny.. You would have to get right up to the glass to see them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

About 5 years ago I got planaria really bad in my newly established 125G (was from over feeding my angel pair).
So all I did was buy a divider sectioning off the Angels to a small area of the tank. Then I bought a dozen Sword Fish. Those sword fish had the planaria all cleaned up within the week.

Good thing with P`s is you can then give your fish a tasty treat afterwards


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I haad a planaria prob about a month ago. After a few water changes and reduced feeding it went away.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

ksls said:


> About 5 years ago I got planaria really bad in my newly established 125G (was from over feeding my angel pair).
> So all I did was buy a divider sectioning off the Angels to a small area of the tank. Then I bought a dozen Sword Fish. Those sword fish had the planaria all cleaned up within the week.
> 
> Good thing with P`s is you can then give your fish a tasty treat afterwards


Sword fish???
How the hell do you get a sword fish in a tank????
Whats the scientific name of this fish?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

Hahahaha sorry forgot the "tail" part.

Swordtail


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

They have a supply of food coming from someplace..


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

ksls said:


> Hahahaha sorry forgot the "tail" part.
> 
> Swordtail


Haha...I figured it was something like that.
I did look it up to see if there was a smaller fish named a sword fish...Damn I was excited for a minute..haha


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Damn it, so this is probably what I have. So turn up the temp and less feeding will help then?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Also a cheaper route than the swordtail...... I had this prob in my 75 gal with my compressus. I did 2 water changes a week and I threw in 10 Danios....... Petco had em for like 79 cents or something like that, so I didnt really care if they were eaten. It was about 4 or 5 days before the planaria was gone and then my compressus did a bit more cleaning up :/

Also, take out all uneaten food and any other crap that might be chillin at the bottom of the tank.


----------

